
I Failed All My Classes and that’s Why I’m Winning — I.M.H.O. - vilva
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/af078a64fbeb
======
yeukhon
I don't get it. What does failing classes have to do with this? It said about
OP not being a good student for 1 second and never talked about that again.

I think this is just yet another "college drop-out/fresh out of high school
make big startup" headline? Is that all it is about? I am so confused sorry
for being harsh.

I am confused at another thing: are we supposed to find out what your
competitors (prior to your entry to the new domain) is doing or should you
just ignore what your competitors doing and go for your idea?

